# Blood work for Hashimoto's



## Iamflavored (Oct 10, 2016)

New here and posting a lot. Sorry. ☺ I haven't been officially diagnosed yet. My Endo suspects I might have thyroiditis though. My question is, can a biopsy show this? And wouldn't blood work give some indication I could have this? She said my blood work was normal and I just had biopsy yesterday. If something like this is already posted I apologize. I feel left out in the dark in what's going on with me.


----------

